# Cold Air Intake VS Short Ram Intake?



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

You will get a 50/50 answer.

Only difference:

Short Ram: More low end torque, better throttle responce than cold air
Cold Air: more power than short ram

Injen kit is both, depending if you install 1 tube (short ram) or both tubes (cold air)


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

perfect. Thanks for the fast response! 
Will the intake be more expensive with 2 pipes?


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> perfect. Thanks for the fast response!
> Will the intake be more expensive with 2 pipes?


 
Injen sells it as a "kit", it includes enough to build the cold air intake, however if you dont use both tubes, which are included in this kit, you can make it a short ram. This intake system is "convertable" to either one.

Hope this makes sense?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yes with your statement this cleared up a lot! Thanks for the great help. So im going to order my Injen intake in about 20 minutes and i filled in my name in that Injen Buy forum..... the kit comes with both pipes for a short ram and cold air intake? 



TurboTechRacing said:


> Injen sells it as a "kit", it includes enough to build the cold air intake, however if you dont use both tubes, which are included in this kit, you can make it a short ram. This intake system is "convertable" to either one.
> 
> Hope this makes sense?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> yes with your statement this cleared up a lot! Thanks for the great help. So im going to order my Injen intake in about 20 minutes and i filled in my name in that Injen Buy forum..... the kit comes with both pipes for a short ram and cold air intake?


yes look in my pics thats what it will look like theres a rubber garment holding the 2 pipes together for the cold air and a mounting bracket


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

What kind of gains would one see with the short ram? Would the increased torque and response be noticeable? My main issue with my Cruze would be that the throttle response is not where I want it to be on the low end.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Cold Air intake gives you more high end power meaning, more power in HIGH rpms, 

Short Ram gives you low end torque in LOW rpms meaning, faster accelleration. 

If you want faster accelleration (depends what you car is lacking) then you'd go with the Short ram.

Thats why I went with the Injen Cold Air Intake. It offers both types of methods (cold air + short ram) giving you faster high end speed and faster low end speed aka accelleration. 




FanDamNCSU said:


> What kind of gains would one see with the short ram? Would the increased torque and response be noticeable? My main issue with my Cruze would be that the throttle response is not where I want it to be on the low end.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

So your picture (in your garage) is how a injen intake with short ram and cold air would look like? and where did you mount your mounting bracket? Or did someone do it for you? 



jakkaroo said:


> yes look in my pics thats what it will look like theres a rubber garment holding the 2 pipes together for the cold air and a mounting bracket


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

What ChevyCruzeRS said is true however the gains are dependent on ambient temperatures and how well the MAF location was set up by the engineers at the respective companies. I've seen gains flip flop due to high or cold temps. With FI it will be slightly different especially on hot days early in the RPM band.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> So your picture (in your garage) is how a injen intake with short ram and cold air would look like? and where did you mount your mounting bracket? Or did someone do it for you?


was the tester injen intsalled and got it for free


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

What do you guys recommend the better choice is for the Cruze 1.4L...Short ram or Cold air?


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> What do you guys recommend the better choice is for the Cruze 1.4L...Short ram or Cold air?


It really depends on your driving style, I like a bit more power off the line, therefore I opt for the short ram. At the end of the day, the difference really isn't going to be that much.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

since turbos make power with boost go for short ram to get you up and going quicker and a plus for everyone its makes a lot more noise with the short ram idk about 1.4 but my car sounds amazing with a short ram


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

would getting a short ram and a trifecta tune would they work together in tandem to get even better numbers or would there be some "overlap" were its not x+y=new hp


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

is it much harder to install a short ram other then a cold air intake and drop the tube down into my front bumper?

I was planning on getting the cold air installation method but now im liking what others have to say about the short ram, Plus, i want it sounding a bit more louder so you recommend the short ram for louder engine noise??


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> is it much harder to install a short ram other then a cold air intake and drop the tube down into my front bumper?
> 
> I was planning on getting the cold air installation method but now im liking what others have to say about the short ram, Plus, i want it sounding a bit more louder so you recommend the short ram for louder engine noise??


You really won't notice any difference between the two. If the kit is designed to be ran as a cold air intake then thats the way you should run it.

Its not going to be hard to install, its pretty much the most basic performance modification you can do. Follow the instructions and you'll be fine.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...changing the "length" _ahead_ of the *intercooler* isn't going to produce much in the way of dramatic results.

...the _combined_ lengths & volumes of:

• INLET (w/air filter) ducting 
• Front Mounted Inter Cooler assembly
• turbo-charger turbine chamber
• OUTLET ducting
• and (finally) intake MANIFOLD 

...all _combine_ to "swamp" and "negate" any meaningful/useful acoustic tuning.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

fenix said:


> would getting a short ram and a trifecta tune would they work together in tandem to get even better numbers or would there be some "overlap" were its not x+y=new hp


Yes a tune after mods are installed will always yield better results and be safer.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Except the Trifecta tune is writen for a unmodified 1.4L. I am not saying it will but it could lead to complications since the Injen intake drasticly changes the MAF sensor readings...


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Skilz10179 said:


> Except the Trifecta tune is writen for a unmodified 1.4L. I am not saying it will but it could lead to complications since the Injen intake drasticly changes the MAF sensor readings...


Vince is good, he will look at the data log and re tune if needed for each customer, pending the Injen intake requires a slightly adjusted tune.


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

ok then ill get all the mods then the tune


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

fenix said:


> ok then ill get all the mods then the tune


That's the route I'll be going. Get a handful of bolt one and then put the car on the dyno and have it tuned. Mail order tunes are hit or miss when you add other parts into the mix...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

So the Injen intake, for the Cruze, is designed to be cold air system?




Skilz10179 said:


> You really won't notice any difference between the two. If the kit is designed to be ran as a cold air intake then thats the way you should run it.
> 
> Its not going to be hard to install, its pretty much the most basic performance modification you can do. Follow the instructions and you'll be fine.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

the cruze is designed for cold air in general cold air makes more power than short ram,just do the cold air if you dont like it its easy to swap to short ram im going to see if i can make short ram into cold air as fast as i did cold air to short ram


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Skilz10179 said:


> That's the route I'll be going. Get a handful of bolt one and then put the car on the dyno and have it tuned. Mail order tunes are hit or miss when you add other parts into the mix...


I thought they were offering complete street tunes as well?


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> I thought they were offering complete street tunes as well?


If you take your car to them they will write you a tune using their dyno. Their current mail order is for a unmodified 1.4 which may or may not work fine with other mods.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Skilz10179 said:


> If you take your car to them they will write you a tune using their dyno. Their current mail order is for a unmodified 1.4 which may or may not work fine with other mods.


Oh I thought they were doing datalogs via e-mail. My mistake.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Oh I thought they were doing datalogs via e-mail. My mistake.


 
I am 99% sure you are right, Vince does data log each car, and modifies if needed.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

i was going the other way with this, I first wanted to install it short ram, then switch to cold air and see what i like better, I like the short ram because it has faster accelleration however cold air offers higher top end speed at high rpms

im soooo lost lol



jakkaroo said:


> the cruze is designed for cold air in general cold air makes more power than short ram,just do the cold air if you dont like it its easy to swap to short ram im going to see if i can make short ram into cold air as fast as i did cold air to short ram


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> i was going the other way with this, I first wanted to install it short ram, then switch to cold air and see what i like better, I like the short ram because it has faster accelleration however cold air offers higher top end speed at high rpms
> 
> im soooo lost lol


 
You are right on... However I believe *most* will install it as a complete kit and make it the cold air intake. I am sure you will like this best in my opinion.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

im gunna take your word for it Aaron and install it as the "cold air" method. Full tubing and drop it down to the front bumper as where the stock air box is dropped from...is that correct?



TurboTechRacing said:


> You are right on... However I believe *most* will install it as a complete kit and make it the cold air intake. I am sure you will like this best in my opinion.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

go cold air i hate to say but with the short ram it plays with the computer so when you drive normal it shifts later ie when i drive real smooth with cold air the car will shift at 2700 1st to 2nd then at 3000 from 2nd to 3rd with short ram 1st to 2nd is 3000 and 2nd to 3rd is 3500 it can shift at 3000 but goes for more rpm for no reason at all and cold air is much easier to drive with


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> go cold air i hate to say but with the short ram it plays with the computer so when you drive normal it shifts later ie when i drive real smooth with cold air the car will shift at 2700 1st to 2nd then at 3000 from 2nd to 3rd with short ram 1st to 2nd is 3000 and 2nd to 3rd is 3500 it can shift at 3000 but goes for more rpm for no reason at all and cold air is much easier to drive with


Lolwut?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the *1.8L* engine has _dual-length_ (36" & 10") intake runners which the ECM switches between at 4,000 rpm.

...adding additional "tuned" pipe _ahead_ of the factory runners causes the ECM to react "differently."


----------



## Seth (Feb 19, 2011)

Is there a difference in MPGs?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Seth said:


> Is there a difference in MPGs?


from stock no with cold air yes


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah im gunna go with the cold air installation. I heard man recommendations as to install the kit as "cold air", so im going to listen to thr responses and make no mistake lol. I will upload pics when i install. Shipments on may 9th


----------



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

Well i just installed my cai on my 1.8l and the car is waayyyyyy more responsive. I took the power n ground off the battery causing to to relearn everything let the car run for 20mins so the ecu learned it. Took her for a spin n dear god just tapping the peddle would spin my tires abit. Id say i gained aleast 20hp. My car never acted so fast or sounded so sexy. But now she takes off like a panther. So id say stick to cai then in winter sri


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Placebo effect


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

DMac1988 said:


> Well i just installed my cai on my 1.8l and the car is waayyyyyy more responsive. I took the power n ground off the battery causing to to relearn everything let the car run for 20mins so the ecu learned it. Took her for a spin n dear god just tapping the peddle would spin my tires abit. Id say i gained aleast 20hp. My car never acted so fast or sounded so sexy. But now she takes off like a panther. So id say stick to cai then in winter sri


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

DMac1988 said:


> Id say i gained aleast 20hp.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Anything that takes off like a panther is serious!


----------



## brataylo (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey guys. I have a 2011 cruze 1.4T and was looking to get a cold air or short ram. Mainly for the sound. I live in Wisconsin and go to school in Michigan. I do majority city driving besides going from home to school. Just looking for the sound basically. I understand the difference between the tow options. My question is what to get? And after the install is there some process you have to go through to have the MAF sensor learn the intake and will doing either of these throw any error codes with the MAF. Also if anyone knows where to get the best price let me know. Was mainly looking at injen.


----------



## MackenzieLTZ (Oct 18, 2012)

I am also interested in getting a CAI for my 2011 1.4L turbo. I am opting for the CAI instead of the short ram, due to the replies. However, my question is; Injen or K&N?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

MackenzieLTZ said:


> I am also interested in getting a CAI for my 2011 1.4L turbo. I am opting for the CAI instead of the short ram, due to the replies. However, my question is; Injen or K&N?


Well injen is CAI and can run SRI and K&N is strickly SRI.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sid1991 (Sep 1, 2012)

I have the Injen cai and its great and you can defiantly notice a difference and i highly recommend going Injen!


----------



## MackenzieLTZ (Oct 18, 2012)

I am leaning towards the Injen. I'm a big K&N person though...One more question; will I have to re-tune my cruze after I install?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

MackenzieLTZ said:


> I am leaning towards the Injen. I'm a big K&N person though...One more question; will I have to re-tune my cruze after I install?


No.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MackenzieLTZ (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

MackenzieLTZ said:


> Thanks!


I have the K&N and I love it.
Try here.
http://store.badnewsracing.net/
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sid1991 (Sep 1, 2012)

MackenzieLTZ said:


> I am leaning towards the Injen. I'm a big K&N person though...One more question; will I have to re-tune my cruze after I install?


No but when you do tune again just let them know.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sid1991 said:


> No but when you do tune again just let them know.


The MAF sensor pretty much does that for you but you can tell them.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MackenzieLTZ (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok, I have made an official decision to go with the K&N SRI unit. I am super excited and I can't wait to install it. I'll let you know how awesome it is!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MackenzieLTZ (Oct 18, 2012)

finished product. It's beautiful. I notice a difference immediately & it sounds amazing!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

MackenzieLTZ said:


> View attachment 15840
> finished product. It's beautiful. I notice a difference immediately & it sounds amazing!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Looks good the instructions are easy arnt they.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

Guys...in a 1.4L turbo there really is not that much point of installing a CAI
why? Because that intake will send cold air into the turbo which will just make the air hot again!
Thats why turbos have an intercooler 
Now it is beneficial the CAI does send cold air into the turbo, but since the turbo just makes it hot again, it is not as beneficial as a short ram intake would be in our 1.4L


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Someone should get the 2 piece kit and dyno each after a stock pull, a sri tune and cai retune. We would be able to see the curve and numbers. I will be getting this done by the end of the year.


----------



## Lightingcruze13 (Oct 6, 2015)

MackenzieLTZ said:


> View attachment 15840
> finished product. It's beautiful. I notice a difference immediately & it sounds amazing!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hey buddy are you a auto or 6speed


----------



## Foo Fighter (Aug 5, 2015)

CruisingintheCruze said:


> Guys...in a 1.4L turbo there really is not that much point of installing a CAI
> why? Because that intake will send cold air into the turbo which will just make the air hot again!
> Thats why turbos have an intercooler
> Now it is beneficial the CAI does send cold air into the turbo, but since the turbo just makes it hot again, it is not as beneficial as a short ram intake would be in our 1.4L


^^This times a million.


Of course the tubing being smooth is typically better than stock... 
But the slightly cooler air from the bumper is nothing compared to the heat the air will pick up from the turbo.
You're better off having the least amount of restriction possible.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2015)

Just to put my 2 cents in.

I highly recommend the ZZP High Flow Air Intake kit. First off, it gives you that great sound of the turbo and second off offers less restriction on inlet of turbocharger.

Works great with other upgrades and tune.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Haven't see much about the aem but besides that, the MAF scaling is usually the difference in the intakes. Most companies just make a tube and stick the maf on there w/o an air straightener. Even if it's the same diameter and position as stock, the air straightener and bends kill the gains it could have had.


----------



## MackenzieLTZ (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm at auto. Sorry for the super lagged reply..


----------



## Ranscapture (Jun 20, 2013)

I didnt see anything in the parts list or on injens site about it having both ram and cai at the same time, only in the instruction book they show cai instructions then at the very end magically show the ram. I get that its not as difficult to install but no install instructions. I'm only concerned about take off speed, i barely get above 85 so i dont know why i'd want cai.


----------



## Ranscapture (Jun 20, 2013)

unless theres one more thing, while cruising at 65-75 would you get better gas millage with cai or ram because your at 3k rpm. would you get better city miles with cai or ram because you'd be cruising in lower rpm?


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

the debate continues lol 

Is it worth it? let me work it
I put my thing down, flip it and reverse it


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Cold air risks (possibly) getting wet down in that cubby area, short ram suffers from heat soak....pick your poison.:th_salute:


----------

